# how to dowload flash player to laptop



## what's_up_doc (Feb 12, 2008)

i just received a rebuilt laptop and i am trying to install the wireless router. But in order to see the installation CD on my laptop i need to have a macromedia flash player. I don't know how to get one installed when i dont have a hard line to the laptop to get the internet. I need the wireless first.
thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need no software to connect to a wireless router, so forget about the software.


----------



## what's_up_doc (Feb 12, 2008)

there was an installation cd that came with the wireless card. i cant see the information on the laptop because i dont have a macromedia player on the laptop. how do i download a flash player to a cd to get it on my laptop?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need FLASH to do an installation? That's a new one, I've never even heard of that! I'm having a hard time believing that's a requirement, it would be a first.

How about telling us the make/model of the laptop, the wireless adapter, and the router?


----------

